# This ball is to big!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so cute!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very cute! It is funny when I go to my mom's. She has little balls for Wolfie that are way too small for Lily, but she wants to play with them. He lets her, maybe because he knows she is quite the ball sleuth and will pull out the ones he can't reach and that my mom has given up looking for. When Wolfie is at my house he tries to play with all the huge dog toys that belong to Lily and Peeves.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

lol it is so cute when the little ones try to play with the big toys. 

I got quite a few bigger toys left over from Bonito, and I just love to watch Lucia playing with them!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pic #7 needs to be cropped and hung on the wall! Definitely wall worthy!!!!! Most def. the 'poodle head tilt' there!!!!!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

So cute! Love seeing the little ones trying to act like "big dogs!"


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I love her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> That is very cute! It is funny when I go to my mom's. She has little balls for Wolfie that are way too small for Lily, but she wants to play with them. He lets her, maybe because he knows she is quite the ball sleuth and will pull out the ones he can't reach and that my mom has given up looking for. When Wolfie is at my house he tries to play with all the huge dog toys that belong to Lily and Peeves.



OMG!! That is so Branna! She does the same thing. I'm always like where did you get that ball from I thought we lost it long ago. Just like this one I have no clue where it came from. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Pic #7 needs to be cropped and hung on the wall! Definitely wall worthy!!!!! Most def. the 'poodle head tilt' there!!!!!



That is a great idea! Snapfish.com here I come! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....such cute pics. It's so fun to watch them isn't it. My neighbor boys lost a couple wiffle balls, those plastic, hollow balls with the holes in them. My two pups at first, approached very, very cautiously, not sure what they were. Then the next thing you know, they're attempting to pick them up and bat them around. It's funny when they find a toy that is too big, but still manage to make a fun time with it, such as with that tennis ball in the pictures. Too cute!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwww, they are SO adorable! BIG ball, teensy little poodles, they are all so cute!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love that cookie picture! LOL Cooper carried around a full sized tennis ball. It's funny to see him with it and his jaw all opened huge. Your pups are so cute!


----------

